# A believer in BEE-PRO



## Korny's Korner (Mar 25, 2007)

computers confuse me. Hope this first post works. My exchange student had to help thourgh this and I still don't know what he did.

Korny


----------



## Korny's Korner (Mar 25, 2007)

*More pictures*


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

great pictures....I haven't even figured out how to get the pictures to post in the tread....Links to photobucket work for me though


----------

